# Gnocchi help



## ingestiblebulk (May 29, 2010)

ever since i had some chicken and gnocchi at olive garden, i wanted to try my own version.  it keeps turning out really well, except for the gnocchi, which is awful.  it's always sticky and soggy.  does anyone have any good tips to keep this from happening?  if i ever get it to work, i'll put up the recipe for the dish.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 29, 2010)

An educated guess would be not enough flour, and potatoes were to watery... Please post the recipe when you get a chance and we can go from there...


----------



## Alix (May 29, 2010)

You are likely not adding enough flour to your gnocchi dough. It needs to be very stiff. Like playdoh.


----------



## ingestiblebulk (May 29, 2010)

thank you, i'll try that.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 29, 2010)

How did you cook your potatoes?


----------



## ingestiblebulk (May 29, 2010)

just a few minutes; i didn't really time them.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 29, 2010)

Did you peel them and then boil? What kind of potatoes were they?


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2010)

There is a huge difference in moisture content between boiled/steamed potatoes and baked potatoes that can ruin your gnocchi.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 29, 2010)

I always use baking potatoes, in their jackets, boil them drain them then put them back in the pot over heat to dry them... I then peel them and proceed...


----------



## LPBeier (May 29, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> There is a huge difference in moisture content between boiled/steamed potatoes and baked potatoes that can ruin your gnocchi.



I have always baked my potatoes for gnocchi.  I make them three different ways but always use baked potatoes.  Then I don't have to use too much flour.  But if they are sticky before cooking then add more flour.


----------



## ingestiblebulk (May 30, 2010)

thanks for all the advice.  i think i'll try baking the potatoes and see where that gets me.  how long does one bake a potato for for this sort of endeavor?


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2010)

Russets bake at 400F for about 45-60 minutes.  Take them out when they're cooked through - use a knife to test.


----------



## Alix (May 30, 2010)

I usually bake the potatoes for potato skins then use the insides for gnocchi. Bake like Andy suggests.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> I always use baking potatoes, in their jackets, boil them drain them then put them back in the pot over heat to dry them... I then peel them and proceed...


 

I do the same thing. Works like a clock for me.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 30, 2010)

You can also "bake" them in your microwave to save a lot of time.  I do two large Idaho potatoes - pierced in several places to allow steam to escape - for 7 minutes on High.  Then turn them over & do another 7 minutes.  Then wrap them in a kitchen towel to rest for another 7 minutes.  Perfect taters every time.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 31, 2010)

Oh - & if you're microwaving those taters for plain old baked potatoes - make your "piercings" in one longitudinal line on just one side.  Makes for easy splitting.


----------



## mollyanne (May 31, 2010)

Olive Garden has been generous enough to post their recipe on their website for Chicken & Gnocchi...including how to make the gnocchi from scratch. Here's their link:
Olive Garden Italian Restaurant - Recipes - Recipe Search

...and here's a cut&paste of the gnocchi part of Olive Garden's recipe:

*Gnocchi*
2 qt water
6 oz all-purpose flour
2 eggs
2 lbs russet potatoes
2 tsp salt
*OR*
1 lb gnocchi (potato dumplings), cooked according to package directions

*Procedures* 
NOTE: You may make your own gnocchi by following the steps below, or you  may purchase them already made.


*WASH* potatoes and place in water. Cook potatoes until soft (cook time will depend on size of potatoes). Remove potatoes from water and cool in refrigerator.
*PEEL* cooled potatoes and push them through a fine grater (rice grater) until mashed; do not over-mash potatoes or they will get tough.
*COMBINE* potatoes, flour and eggs in a mixing bowl. Mix well until dough does not stick to hands (add small amounts of flour at a time if needed).
*DIVIDE* dough into 4 sections. Roll out each section into a long rope. Cut each rope into ½” pieces. Push fork tines on each piece for the classic gnocchi appearance.
*BRING* water to a boil in a sauce pot. Drop in gnocchi and cook until they float.


----------

